# Dog hole dimensions vs square dog size



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I posted this on the thread where I'm tracking my bench build and got no response so here goes again: how much play should there be between the size of a square bench dog and the dog hole? E.g., if the head of the dog is 3/4" x 1 1/4" with a 3/4" square shaft (not including taper) what should the dog hole size be? And would a half inch overhang be good on the dog?

I suppose I'm over-thinking this and could make the holes in that general range and adjust the dogs to suit, since I'll be making them. Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Make the bench hole whatever you think is best. Then fashion the dog to fit. Mine are square and it's nice when they need to be pressed to make them go down. That way you can raise them and position the piece against them without having to hold them in place. My bench has a space between the top and the tool carcass under it. I can reach under and pop the dog up for use.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Have no idea how I posted this in project showcase. Thought it was going in general woodworking discussion! Oops!


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

My Jack Russells usually dig holes that are about 7" in diameter and 8-12" deep. Also, neither one of them is "square". They both are pretty popular and dance at parties! 



:laughing:


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

When I build my bench, I want to have the dogs loose, but have a little spring thing in the bottom, like a click pen, so I can just push it down, and it pops up to use, then I just push it back down and it clicks down flush.  I don't know the practicality of that, but that's my idea.

Acer


----------



## HandMadeInWood (Jul 30, 2013)

.

Here’s my solution to the issue of fitting dogs onto a bench I made some years ago and is still in regular use.

http://handmadeinwood.wordpress.com/2012/07/21/dogs-a-benchs-best-friend/

The dogs are wooden – I don’t like the idea of metal striking expensive blades - on the basis that when they wear out I can replace them, but these are the original and although a bit battered, work well.

The dogs are a loose fit in the holes; if you look at the sides, they are held in place in the hole by a slat of wood and a couple of pen springs underneath, captive in a shallow hole. If the dog and hole is a dead fit, it will swell up occasionally and trap the dog. They need to slide easily in use but be gripped by the spring arrangement to prevent slipping down.


The holes themselves lean couple of degrees forward on the bench side and a couple of degrees in the opposite direction on the shoulder vice side, so that they lean toward each other – not essential, but this enables me to loosen the grip quickly with a downward tap on the top of the dog.

I made the series of holes first – all exactly the same sizes - and then trimmed the dogs to fit, leaving a gap of about 1 mm, front and sides.

Hope this helps with the problem, and good luck.


.


----------

